# Schwinn Cruiser frame wanted



## Mark Takahashi (Nov 22, 2017)

Hello all,

I'm looking for a Chicago made 26 inch men's cruiser. Gathering parts for my next build. I live in so Cal but willing to pay for shipping.


----------



## David Larson (Nov 22, 2017)

Which era are you looking for? I'm about to post this 1950 Straight Bar Schwinn for sale, but I can definitely offer it to you first!


----------



## David Larson (Nov 22, 2017)

And yes, I know the front fender is wrong (and backwards). This is how I found this bike.


----------



## Mark Takahashi (Nov 22, 2017)

I was looking for the last gen of Chicago to build a Klunker. What are you asking?


----------



## David Larson (Nov 22, 2017)

Mark Takahashi said:


> I was looking for the last gen of Chicago to build a Klunker. What are you asking?



 I suppose $150 + shipping would be a fair asking price.


----------



## Mark Takahashi (Nov 22, 2017)

Let me think it over...thanks for the reply and happy Thanksgiving


----------



## marius.suiram (Nov 23, 2017)

I have a early 80's Cruiser de luxe with Springer fork. I will post pictures later


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving.
Veterans Stadium in Long Beach; Cycle Swap is Sunday 11/26
There are plenty to be found if you search.


----------



## marius.suiram (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Mark Takahashi (Nov 23, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving.
> Veterans Stadium in Long Beach; Cycle Swap is Sunday 11/26
> There are plenty to be found if you search.




Thanks!


----------



## LarzBahrs (Nov 24, 2017)

I have an 80 schwinn frame that has the 5 speed brake bridge on back. Id sell it for 100 plus shipping. Has a fork and cranks on it.


----------



## Mark Takahashi (Nov 24, 2017)

Please post pics


----------



## lounging (Dec 1, 2017)

I have a 1980 blue Typhoon frame.  Paint is in excellent condition. I've owned it for over 15 years and never rode it.  It's been in a box the entire time.  I'm trying to get $400 for the complete bike. All parts are in excellent condition for a 37 yo bike.  $150 for the frame only.  You are welcomed to check it out in person.


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 1, 2017)

lounging said:


> I have a 1980 blue Typhoon frame.  Paint is in excellent condition. I've owned it for over 15 years and never rode it.  It's been in a box the entire time.  I'm trying to get $400 for the complete bike
> ]




Of course it would make total sense that by 1980 Schwinn used a Cruiser frame for that bike but otherwise the Typhoon dispite what the catalog says, { they stopped making wider; Heavy-weight'  frames in early 60's but called them heavy weights in catalogs, go figure?  }  are , narrower frame size with S-7s. Prob a lot more rare than a Cruiser as, they sold the heck out of the cruisers . Yet likely why you got so much probs unloading a Typhoon.

Yet by 1980 why would Schwinn even bother making middle weight or narrower frames on typhoon? left overs?? Regardless, the Klunkers and Cruiser's rear fender bracket allows for a 3-1/4" {Edit; 3"} balloon fender  while, the typhoon  would have a 3" {Edit 2-1/2" }  or is it 2-1/2"? bracket 'middle weight' fender opening  . You should check that bracket to see if Schwinn changed it by then, just used the wider Cruiser frame,  cause they had not by 78.


----------



## then8j (Dec 1, 2017)

If I’m not mistaken the first klunkers preferred  using the 1940’s schwinn DX frame because of its strength and availability. Plus it was cheap.

What was the last schwinn bike made in Chicago? 
Good idea to make a klunker out of the last American made schwinn.


----------



## lounging (Dec 1, 2017)

Jeff54 said:


> Of course it would make total sense that by 1980 Schwinn used a Cruiser frame for that bike but otherwise the Typhoon dispite what the catalog says, { they stopped making wider; Heavy-weight'  frames in early 60's but called them heavy weights in catalogs, go figure?  }  are , narrower frame size with S-7s. Prob a lot more rare than a Cruiser as, they sold the heck out of the cruisers . Yet likely why you got so much probs unloading a Typhoon.
> 
> Yet by 1980 why would Schwinn even bother making middle weight or narrower frames on typhoon? left overs?? Regardless, the Klunkers and Cruiser's rear fender bracket allows for a 3-1/4" balloon fender  while, the typhoon  would have a 3"  or is it 2-1/2"? bracket 'middle weight' fender opening  . You should check that bracket to see if Schwinn changed it by then, just used the wider Cruiser frame,  cause they had not by 78.




I'm not trying to mislead anyone.  I had no idea about the different frame sizes.


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 1, 2017)

No


lounging said:


> I'm not trying to mislead anyone.  I had no idea about the different frame sizes.



I don't expect you are. Not at all. Yet measure the rear fender bracket. I'm curious as to the size by 1980 myself. IS IT 3",  2-1/2" or maybe by 1980 it's a cruiser frame;  3-1/4" {edit; 3"}

Interestingly enough, while I do know of  or belive, last time I checked but have sold mine off since.  the 26" cruiser  frames are 3-1/4" {Edit; 3"} balloon, I presumed my 24" 1980 cruiser would be wide, but, I checked it as I replied earlier. the danged thing has s-2's stock, the rear bracket is only 2-1/2" go figure?

So, perhaps my memory fails and the cruiser is 3" verses 3-1/4" and the typhoon is only 2-1/2" too. b/c for sure the 26" cruiser is wider than the 78 and early typhoons. .

The 1st 78 'California Cruiser is a wider frame than Typhoon, the following frames until `1982, (last Chicago built)  are too.  Other than a bracket for caliper brakes, some cruisers have it, all 5 speds must have that, while some  single speed cruisers, the curved bracket or caliper flat bracket.  it's pretty much,  the only way to tell the difference in bare metal frames. rear fender bracket width .


----------



## lounging (Dec 1, 2017)

Jeff54 said:


> No
> 
> I don't expect you are. Not at all. Yet measure the rear fender bracket. I'm curious as to the size by 1980 myself. IS IT 3",  2-1/2" or maybe by 1980 it's a cruiser frame;  3-1/4"
> 
> ...




Here you go.  I am not sure if this is correct.  2 3/8 inches


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 1, 2017)

yup that r


lounging said:


> Here you go.  I am not sure if this is correct.  2 3/8 inches[]



Yup, that rounds into 2-1/2" fender width  so, now we both know. Plus, Schwinn short changed the Cruiser  24 inchers too.  [grin] an me tinks I miss fired the 26" cruiser, it's 3" not 3-1/4" as 50's and prior were/are.  t also means that anybody who thinks they can stick fenders on a 24" Cruiser frame, like I were kind-a thunkin on; sticking some larger sting ray style on mine,  without changing the s-2's into s-7's is screwed.


----------



## lounging (Dec 1, 2017)

Jeff54 said:


> yup that r
> 
> Yup, that rounds into 2-1/2" fender width  so, now we both know. Plus, Schwinn short changed the Cruiser  24 inchers too.  [grin] an me tinks I miss fired the 26" cruiser, it's 3" not 3-1/4" as 50's and prior were/are.




Thanks for the info.  This frame/bike is for a Mitsubishi MR VI Evolution owner!  There's gotta be an Evo owner out there that wants this frame...


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 1, 2017)

lounging said:


> Thanks for the info.  This frame/bike is for a Mitsubishi MR VI Evolution owner!  There's gotta be an Evo owner out there that wants this frame...[]



 ah, and one more thing bout your frame albeit were going to long on a wanted ad. you don't date your bike by the frame but the 4 numbers on head badge. top to bottom, top number, if 0 then 80 but if a 1 then 81,  is the year. three numbers following it, down, are the Julian day of year. frames were built well before the bike was actually dated. 4-6 months too 2 years ahead.

{Edit,   I get this mixed up sometimes. It starts at the bottom number. the first three are the Julian code for the day of year made and top is the year. IE if bottom number is a 0 the next up is 0 and third up is a 1 then, it's January 1. then if the top number is a 0, the bike would  have been made; January 1 1980.
0
1
0
0

Of course. I doubt any bikes were made on January 1, }


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 1, 2017)

All the frames with the MR serials were built in 1981. The 1980 + balloon Cruiser frames did not have the same seat stay spread at the fender bracket as the middleweight frames. Maybe the OP should be more specific as to what he's looking for. Everyone calls an old Schwinn a cruiser these days.


----------



## 2nd gen schwinn rider (Feb 15, 2021)

Bike still available


----------

